# Arcadia T5 D3+ reptile lamp in beardie viv



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I am now setting up a beardie viv and want to know where to place my uv tube. 

I have a vivexotic VX48 and a 34" Arcadia T5 D3+ tube and reflector. Is it ok to put the tube on the roof of the viv or should I place it on the back wall?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

bluepoolshark said:


> I am now setting up a beardie viv and want to know where to place my uv tube.
> 
> I have a vivexotic VX48 and a 34" Arcadia T5 D3+ tube and reflector. Is it ok to put the tube on the roof of the viv or should I place it on the back wall?


Hello and thanks for your support, I hope you will see very quickly the benefit of the T5s!

We recommend that you fit the lamp of the top of the front corner of the enclosure. So as you view the viv, place the reflector in the top corner closest to you and above the door. This will then send the high beam of light at the right angle across the animal and stop any stray light bouncing around your front room. We are advising keepers about the right angles of emission and the benefits to animals.

Please contact me if you need any help

John courteney-smith


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

That placement would make sense John, thanks for the reply. 

I have one other question though, I assume that being a more powerful lamp it doesn't have to be quite as close to the actual animal, because being up in the front corner will mean it is quite a distance away from the opposite rear corner of the viv?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes you are quite right, only if you attach the reflector. The distance from lamp to animal can triple.

In a recent test I measured a 38w Arcadia T8 D3 or 6% lamp at 16" ish. And got a reading of 38 with a reflector

The D3 or 6% high output T5 at thensame distance produced a whopping 140-150 depending on where the reflector was focussed. 

Lamps hanging half down a viv are not only unsightly but can shine a beam of bright light at the wrong angle and into the eye. Not comfortable, 

Good luck

J


----------

